# Is it usual to have to pay for FET cycle if embies don't survive thaw?!



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

We have 2 frosties at Liverpool Women's and plan to use them in January. Our cons (Chester) has just told us that even if they don't survive the thaw we will still have to pay the full amount. He actually seemed quite embarrassed about this being Liverpool's policy (Countess Chester does satellite with LW's). Is this a common policy? Thanks x


----------



## chloe99 (Aug 27, 2008)

At out clinic there is partial refund at each stage of treatment that you fall at.  So in ivf, there's a different refund if you cancel before first scan, after scans but before e/c, after e/c but before e/t.  Similarly with fet, if they thaw and don't get anything to thaw there is a part refund (we have to pay everything in advance) since we have used nurse and lab time, but not had the theatre and staff for e/t.


----------



## rosypie (Feb 1, 2007)

at CARE nottingham you get about half of it refunded back (and you get the hfea fee back). am not surprised he's embarrassed about it...


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Rachael, I'm doing an FET in LWH in Feb.

I had a look on their website and it sayd that you get a refund of £420 if FET is cancelled because embies fail to thaw (NOT that that's going to happen!!)

http://www.northwestfertility.co.uk/fees.aspx

/links


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

That's very interesting Hebs - thanks you so much. I shall go and have a look and then contact my cons. I wonder if the policy has changed or whether we're having the wool pulled over our eyes. x


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

In my excitement forgot to say GOOD LUCK for you FET in Feb.  x


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Rachael - Thanks, and the best of luck to you too!

The fees are currrent from April 2008. I don't see why Chester would have different fees... maybe the consultant was a bit 'confused'! 

Go get em!


----------



## Rachel2 (Oct 3, 2004)

Hi again - I phoned Chester and they were still under the impression there was no refund - told me to phone Liverpool - who confirmed that there is and always has been a £420 refund!! We couldn't have been 'diddled' as the cheque goes to Liverpool - but they may lose potential clients if they misinform like this.x


----------



## Hebs (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Rachael - well done you!


----------

